# San Luis Pass Park 8/7 thru 8/9



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Been awhile since we were there, but was our first trip down for the fall. Hauled the 5th wheel and the Boatright down there. Was fine on Thursday but Friday it started to get busy and by Friday evening there was no where to park my truck after pulling the boat out. The overflow lot inside the park was full, but finally I squeezed in between a sign and a boat with inches to spare. Don't really like it like that but that is SLPP. When I had a truck camper I had more room of course, but hey, bigger toys now so gotta live with it. The Park host is really nice and a people person and helped me find the parking place. Also, had a little problem getting out Saturday morning, but neighbors moved their vehicles and off we went. If going down there I suggest going during the week or arrive early Friday. Also, If you have a rig over 25 feet reserve A or B rows only. More room to park the RV and the truck and in our case the other truck that hauls the Boatright. After school starts it should thin out a little and you can get some wiggle room. Just to warn you, SLPP is very popular and gets crowded on the weekends, so you have to live with it. I have before so I am used to it but it can be a shock to newbies if you have been in RV parks with more room to play. It is just so convenient to fishing for me and Jamaica Beach RV does not really have a place to keep another truck and boat. That is where we go just to get away and chill.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Sure looks "cozy". Thanks for the report!


----------

